# Need a wide angle lens for my T2i - any suggestions?



## NayLoMo6C (Jan 31, 2011)

I have a budget of around $500, and I am looking to get either a wide or super wide angle lens, somewhere around the ranges of 10 to 24 mm. I have looked around at brands such as Canon, sigma, tokina, and tamron and have found several good candidates, but I want to solidify my decision by asking you guys.


----------



## table1349 (Jan 31, 2011)

Tokina 11-16 f2.8.  Outstanding ultra wide, but only fits on crop body cameras.


----------



## TheEugeneKam (Feb 1, 2011)

he has a crop body so its okay. I dont have one personally, but i have seen some shots taken with it and one of the members has a few ample shots in recent posting on the forum. It looks to produce some awesome images.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 1, 2011)

Canon EF-S 10-22mm 
Sigma 10-20mm
Tokina 11-16mm


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Feb 2, 2011)

k, i just ordered the tokina 11-16 on amazon, hope it's good..


----------



## mwcfarms (Feb 2, 2011)

I have heard its amazingly good for the price and compared to Canon/nikons same range for the price. Good luck.


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 2, 2011)

I didnt go for the tokina as 11-16 isnt much of a range... I went with the canon 10-22


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Feb 2, 2011)

bigtwinky said:


> I didnt go for the tokina as 11-16 isnt much of a range... I went with the canon 10-22



yeah that's true, but the constant f/2.8 really hits the spot.


----------



## thaiphotos (Feb 15, 2011)

Definitely Tokina 11-16m, I have one on order at Amazon too!


----------

